# Filipe's Progression Thread - New Video about my progression from 2010 through 2012



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2020)

*I'm back to business | Plot twist: I stopped from january 2021 to june 2021, but as my Giiker i3S arrived, I'm practicing more*

// Spreadsheet of my recent progress// 
// My Weekly Competition Profile //



Spoiler: My speedcubing history



I had my first contact with the cube when our family were visiting friends when I was a child. They got a dollar cube and I was completely fascinated by the cube, but couldn't go far. My sister managed to make a side, she was older than me.

Then in 2009 I watched "Pursuit of happiness" with Will Smith, where he would get a job by solving the rubik's cube on a car. I was practicing juggling at the time so I thought a new hobby would be cool. I bought a dollar cube in the market and decided to learn by my own.

I would make some moves and try to reverse them. I don't need to say that doing this a few times made the cube completely scrambled. Then I search the internet for help ahaha.

I was extremely confused by the instructions, and finally I found the rubik's official instructions so I managed to solve.

But even then I found the instructions hard to follow, so I searched for additional information. I learned about 2 look OLL, with I interepreted at time with "to look OLL" or something like "moves to make the cube look like oriented (?)". I would discover what 2 look OLL mean a few weeks later.

Then I printed 2 look oll algs and all the 21 PLLs and written down the algs to solve the middle layer. I would think that a person should be extremelly smart to learn all the 21 PLLs.

I could now solve the cube with the help of the cheat sheet. But my cube broke and I stopped cubing, but at the time I would watch cubing videos, mainly yu nakajima, erik, and badmephisto.

Some months later I bought a new dollar cube. I found that a new stiff cube was better to turn. Then I learned sune, Uperm and Aperm. I found that that was everything I needed to solve without looking at the the cheat sheet... One day I decided to record my time. aprox. 6 minutes... Then I timed again and again. I managed to diminish my time to 1:25 with a dollar cube in the next days, then I bought a cube4you from china. My times kept going down.

In the first year that I started seriously speedcubing (from august 2010 to august 2011) I got to sub20! What seemed impossible became true. I reached my goal.

From late 2011 to the beginning of 2012 I would do averages of 100 almost everyday, some days even 2 averages of 100. But I got a job so sadly I would stop practicing regularly.

Now 10+ years later...* I decided to get back to practicing!*



*TL;DR - I started speedcubing in 2010, stopped near 2012 and just casually solved until now. Now more than 10 years later I'll try to get over my plateau*

======================

Current stats:

My first sub20 average of 12 was in june 4, 2011
My first sub15 average of 5 was in november 4, 2011
My first sub15 average of 12 was in november 13, 2011
My best recent average of 100 was 16.48 in february 16, 2019
PB 3x3 OH: 28.09
Graph of my times from august 2010 to november 2011

======================

Algs I use at the moment:

OLLs
PLLs
Other algsets

========================

// Spreadsheet of my recent progress// 
// My Weekly Competition Profile //


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

I think it's pursuit, not purse of happiness. But good luck on your goals!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think it's pursuit, not purse of happiness. But good luck on your goals!



My bad.
Purse it's a women's accessory, right? hahahahahah that's so funny


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think it's pursuit, not purse of happiness. But good luck on your goals!





Filipe Teixeira said:


> My bad.
> Purse it's a women accessory, right? hahahahahah that's so funny


same i thought that was weird when i read that, but i ignored it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> same i thought that was weird when i read that, but i ignored it.


engrish


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> engrish


and to think i actually won a spelling test in 4th grade.... I suck at spelling


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> engrish


whatz thaat?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> whatz thaat?


bad english ahahah


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

ok thats enough joking for now.... Waiting for any progression threads from veteran cubers!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ok thats enough joking for now.... Waiting for any progression threads from veteran cubers!


Tomorrow I'll post my avg50 result.

I'll get good cubes by january I expect... it's going to be interesting to see if it influences my times.
I only have a yj mgc2 and I'm expecting a meilong m for 2H and a guhong v3 for oh


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Tomorrow I'll post my avg50 result.
> 
> I'll get good cubes by january I expect... it's going to be interesting to see if it influences my times.
> I only have a yj mgc2 and I'm expecting a meilong m for 2H and a guhong v3 for oh


Oh.. I thought other veterans could join to post their progressions, but its just you.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 24, 2020)

You like mirroring PLLs. You might want to consider favouring eighty or lefty. But having good RU and LU turning is useful for f2l


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2020)

tx789 said:


> You like mirroring PLLs. You might want to consider favouring eighty or lefty. But having good RU and LU turning is useful for f2l


I can turn equaly fast with both hands. But I admit there may be a problem with weird regrips.


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 24, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I can turn equaly fast with both hands. But I admit there may be a problem with weird regrips.



then u shld find btr ways to execute the movements. mayb u can search on youtube and learn frm the better cubers fingertricks? and do u know full oll and pll? if no i suggest u learn them. it may be hard at first but u have to persevere and in the end u can do it. if yes u can mayb learn btr ways to insert f2l pairs and learn more LL like WV or VLS or ZBLL etc

if u need any help u can ask


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 24, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> then u shld find btr ways to execute the movements. mayb u can search on youtube and learn frm the better cubers fingertricks? and do u know full oll and pll? if no i suggest u learn them. it may be hard at first but u have to persevere and in the end u can do it. if yes u can mayb learn btr ways to insert f2l pairs and learn more LL like WV or VLS or ZBLL etc
> 
> if u need any help u can ask


i agree, maybe there is a version of the alg that has less regrips, or is completely regripless.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> then u shld find btr ways to execute the movements. mayb u can search on youtube and learn frm the better cubers fingertricks? and do u know full oll and pll? if no i suggest u learn them. it may be hard at first but u have to persevere and in the end u can do it. if yes u can mayb learn btr ways to insert f2l pairs and learn more LL like WV or VLS or ZBLL etc
> 
> if u need any help u can ask


Yeah, I know full OLL already and some wv and coll cases. I'm planning on timing all my olls and plls and find better algs for the slowest ones.


Nir1213 said:


> i agree, maybe there is a version of the alg that has less regrips, or is completely regripless.


What I mean is that if I use my left hand to solve the alg I could come from a awkward hand position into the alg execution.
But as I said, I'm planning on learning better algs. For example, my Gperms are really bad

I'll post my avg50 here later today.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2020)

*2020.12.24 Session*

Comments: Really bad average of 50... at least sub20. A decent sub 16.50 avg5, really surprised me because I'm rusty and my cube locks up so much.
but it's a good start. some good sub15 solves though


```
Solves count:
<16 count: 12
>=20 count: 17

number of times: 50/53

best time: 12.59

worst time: 29.78

best avg5: 16.49 (σ = 2.63)

best avg12: 17.23 (σ = 1.75)

session avg: 19.33 (σ = 3.40)

session mean: 18.96
```



Spoiler: Individual times





```
Session average: 19.33
1. 29.78   R2 F' L U L U R D' F2 R' F U2 B D2 B R2 D2 F' R2 B' R2
2. 15.27   B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 R' B' R' D' L' R2 U2 L' U2
3. 18.56   R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D B U2 R F' D L F2 U F R'
4. 23.63   L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' R2 F D' U L F' U B' F
5. 21.26   D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 U2 F U2 B L U L U R D' U' F' L'
6. 21.03   B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R D2 R2 B L F' U R2 D' F2
7. 15.88   R2 F L2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 L B' R D F D2 R2 F' D2 F
8. 22.60   D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' D U L' B2 L' B U2 R' D
9. 18.71   F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' R U B' U F2 U B L'
10. 18.39+   D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 R' F2 L' B2 U' R2 B' L' B F'
11. 20.29+   L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R' B F L R F2 L D' U2
12. 18.11   U B R' F L' U2 B' U2 L' D L2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R'
13. 19.30   B2 D' B2 L2 D U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F U' L' U2 L2 B F' U2 L D2
14. 25.34   B D' R2 L' B2 L' U' L B R' F2 B2 L U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2
15. 15.47   B2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 U2 B L2 D' R' B' F' R F2 R' F2
16. 18.33   D B2 F2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 B U L R2 D2 U B R' D R' D
17. 17.19   B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 D U' R' D B U2 B F' D2 L R F'
18. 14.91   D2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D F D B' R D' L2 B F2 R' U
19. 18.37   B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 R' B2 D U R' B U' B2 L
20. 16.59   R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' U2 L B' R D2 F' U'
21. 19.33   R D' F B R' U2 D2 B D F2 U2 F2 B2 R' B2 R L U2 B2 D2
22. 14.67   F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' B' L R2 D U R B' U' L2 F2
23. (13.02)   D2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 L R' F' L2 R' F2 D L U' R D2 B'
24. 21.04   U' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F D B2 L2 F D' B F R U' F
25. 19.05   R2 U2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 D F2 D2 R' U F2 R2 F R B'
26. 19.62   B D' R2 B R2 D2 R U' B U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2
27. 22.59   L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L' D F' U' R' U' B F2 D L
28. 17.33+   F' D2 B L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 U F L B2 D U2 F2 D' U F2
29. (DNF(1.63))   U B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R F' D2 R D' L2 B L' F2 L2
30. 19.21   B' R2 B F U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U F' R D U R' U2 B R' U
31. 19.59   F2 U' L2 U F D2 R B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2
32. 16.45   D2 F L2 B' R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' R' B' U2 B' R' U B' D' R B2
33. (DNF(17.75))   R F' U2 F2 B U' D L B' R U2 R' U2 R D2 R U2 R' U2 F2
34. 20.11   L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U' L B' R B L F U' R' B2 U
35. 27.15   R2 L U2 F B' U F2 R' B' U' R2 D2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2
36. 15.67   F R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' U L2 F L2 R' U' B U2 R U'
37. 19.43   R' D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D R' F2 R2 F R' U2 B' D2 R
38. (12.59)   L B2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U B R2 F U R2 F U2 L2
39. 14.37   D' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 L F U R2 B2 D' R2 F' D' R2
40. 22.04   U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 B L2 F' L B U' F L B' D2
41. 16.68   D B2 R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L' U2 F' R' F2 L' D' B F' D
42. 18.65   B L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' B L2 U F D B' L F L'
43. 20.10   D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 R' U L' D2 F' D' U2 F' U' F
44. 17.12   F L2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L' U' L' F' L' R B R D' U2
45. 23.47   D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R' U2 F U' L B2 D' U B R' B2 L
46. 15.47   D2 U2 L' F2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B2 F U' R F R2 D' L' U' R' U2
47. (13.85)   L2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 D L' D' R B2 U' R' D' B' U
48. 20.56   D2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 D' R' D' L B D' B' F U R
49. 20.70   D2 F' L' U2 F' U B R' L U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F2
50. 14.23   L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 B' U L' B' F' U2 B' R2 F2 L U
51. (DNF(20.39))   F2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U' L D2 L' D2 F' L2 R B L' U2
52. 19.12   L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R' D' B2 L' B' D U' B2 L' F
53. 25.64   B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U B' U' R2 F2 D B' R' F' U B2
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 25, 2020)

*2020.12.25 Session*

Comments: Beaten my avg50 from yesterday, but too many sup20 solves, a good avg of 5, pretty bad f2l lookaheand, not even a single OLL or PLL skip just like yesterday and too many lockups impairing my times. *I'll let the OLL and PLL revisit for when I have a good cube.*

-- Stats --

```
number of times: 50/50

best time: 13.71

worst time: 26.96

best avg5: 15.94 (σ = 0.92)

best avg12: 17.96 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 18.80 (σ = 2.39)

session mean: 18.89
```

-- Singles --

```
<16 count: 9
>=20 count: 21
```



Spoiler: Individual times





```
1. 18.74   B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 U L2 U' B U2 B' L' B' R2 B' U' R' B2
2. (26.96+)   U B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' D' R2 B' U2 B' D L2 D'
3. 20.15   R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B' U2 B2 L2 F' R2
4. (13.71)   R2 B' D2 B F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R B L' B R2 F' D2 R' U
5. 16.83   L2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U R B' L D2 U2 B R' F2 D F'
6. 19.30   R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U B2 U' B D' B F U L' B2 U' L' R'
7. 16.33   U2 L' B2 L' F2 R' F2 L' B2 R B' L D L U L' F' D R B
8. 17.57   F D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 D L' F' U2 B R' F' L F2 D'
9. 20.24   L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 F' L2 D' U B D R B2 D F
10. 20.60   U' L2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 B' L' R B' U' L U2 B2 U F'
11. 20.31   R' U2 B2 L U2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 F U' B D B L F U'
12. 17.15   L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' U R2 F' U' L' B' R' D F' R
13. 20.51   U2 R' F2 R F2 R D2 F2 R F' L2 D R' F R' F2 R2 F2 R'
14. 15.46   R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D' F L R2 U B2 U2 F' D' U
15. 20.17   L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' F U' B2 D F R2 F L B2
16. 16.80   F' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' F2 D U L' B D L2 B' D' R D
17. (13.85)   U2 F U F' D2 F' R D R F D2 R2 B L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 F'
18. 17.50   L2 D F2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 R B' U F2 U2 B2 R U2 L' R2
19. 21.31   D2 F2 L D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B2 R2 F R' B2 F2 U B D R B' R2
20. 21.83   D R2 D R2 U F2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' U' B' D U2 F R2 D'
21. 23.08   B2 D2 L F2 L B2 F2 L F2 L' U2 B R2 D F' R' U2 L' B2 U' R'
22. (24.82)   D' B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L' D R' B L D2 R F2 R' U'
23. 20.88   U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R D2 L D2 L2 F' L' B' D L' D U' R2 F L
24. 15.11   L' U2 B2 D2 R F2 L U2 R F2 D2 B' D' F R' D' B' D2 L B F
25. 21.31   F R2 L' F B' L' B' R' B' U F2 D2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L D2 L2
26. 21.02   R2 D B2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' R2 D' F' L D2 B2 F' U
27. 16.98   R2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B F D' R' F' D2 U2 F R B' D2 U'
28. 18.23   B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D F L2 U2 R' D B2 U' B'
29. 15.06   L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 B D' R' D F R2 F' L2 F' R' F
30. (14.16)   F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 U R' U2 L' D L' R' U' B' F U'
31. 18.81   U2 R2 U' F' L' B2 U R' L' U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 U'
32. 20.04   U' F D2 B U2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2
33. 22.06   D2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 R D U2 L' B' L' R' B U F L
34. 20.78   D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U R' U' F L D R' D' U' L2
35. 15.44   B' R D B U' F D' B R2 D' L F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R D2
36. 18.06+   L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F L D F' R F U' F' D L2
37. 23.05+   U' D B' L F2 U F2 R D' B L2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B2 U2
38. 22.65   U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R B' D' B2 U' L' F' U' B' U'
39. 19.15   U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U L F L D U2 L2 B' L' F'
40. 18.43   F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' D' B' R U F L2 R' B2 U' F2
41. 18.45   D2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D' R' B U L D L' F2 L2
42. 16.48   D2 R D2 B' R U2 F' B U L F2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2
43. 14.35   U' R' U F' B L B2 U L2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2
44. 16.46   R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R' U' F' L' F D2 B' D2 R2 F'
45. 14.87   U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F U2 R' B U' F2 U' R' D U'
46. (23.59)   R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 D' L D2 U2 F D L' R' B U' L U2
47. 17.34   F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 D' F D F L' U F D L2 F' L2
48. 21.82   B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U B2 U' R B2 R2
49. 17.57   D2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 R B2 L2 U R2 F U2 B D R' U L2 R'
50. 19.00   D2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 R D B2 D U F' U L' D2 F'
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 26, 2020)

*2020.12.26 Session

NEW: *Spreadsheet with my recent progress

_*Comments:*_ I'm lowering my times slowly. Got one pll skip after pi-COLL, and beaten my recent PBs of avg5, avg12, avg50 and lowest worst time of all sessions
My cube is so beaten up! Too much lockups. I'm looking forward to my new cubes, I think it will impact my times.
I'm close to getting sub15 avg5 and sub17 avg12


```
number of times: 50/50
best time: 12.64
worst time: 26.20
best rolling avg5: 15.56
best rolling avg12: 17.09
avg50: 18.68
<16 count: 9
>=20 count: 15
10 fastest times: [12.64, 14.03, 14.43, 14.7, 15.22, 15.43, 15.51, 15.71, 15.75, 16.83]
```



Spoiler: Individual times



1. 18.05
2. 20.36
3. 18.21
4. 17.37
5. 20.66
6. 19.62
7. 20.12
8. 21.49
9. 15.71
10. 19.72
11. 17.26
12. (12.64)
13. 18.88
14. 15.75
15. 15.43
16. 15.51
17. 21.38
18. (14.43)
19. (24.98)
20. 16.85
21. 18.40
22. 21.76
23. 19.76
24. 14.70
25. 18.91[coll + pll skip]
26. (14.03)
27. 18.69
28. 15.22
29. 17.03
30. 17.16
31. 20.37
32. 17.32
33. 20.87
34. 22.95
35. 18.42
36. 17.08
37. 16.83
38. 19.26
39. 16.96
40. 19.97
41. 22.57
42. 21.19
43. 18.07
44. 17.07
45. 19.92
46. (26.20+)
47. 18.84
48. (24.28)
49. 21.03
50. 19.39


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 27, 2020)

*2020.12.27 Session*

Comments: Not my day. Worst time ever and didn't manage to make the avg50 sub19. Really bad lockups, too many wrong f2l slotting and wrong COLL or OLL algs having to re-solve. _At least 4 nice sub 14 solves that should be faster with a better cube_

// Spreadsheet //


```
number of times: 49/50
best time: 13.05
worst time: 30.53
best rolling avg5: 16.94
best rolling avg12: 18.23
avg50: 19.22
<16 count: 9
>=20 count: 19
10 fastest times: [13.05, 13.66, 13.87, 13.94, 14.21, 15.47, 15.63, 15.72, 15.91, 16.19]
```



Spoiler: Individual Times



1. 16.49 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R' U' B U L2 B D2 F2 U' F'
2. 20.88+ U2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' R B D L' F' R B' L2 D2
3. 16.20[pll skip] B2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 F' L D' F2 L' F2 L2 R2
4. 20.56 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R2 F U2 B2 R' F U R B' L D
5. 18.07 D L2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R' U' F2 L2 B U'
6. 19.57 F2 L' B2 U2 B R U R L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B2
7. 18.56 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2 F' L U' R D2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' B'
8. 16.55 F U2 B' D2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 R2 D' L U2 L2 R D' R2 B' L2 U'
9. 15.47 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F L2 B L2 B2 U L R' B F' U' L2 F U'
10. 15.72 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' U2 B R' D' U R B D2 F U' F'
11. 22.49 R F' B U2 L F2 B' R D B' U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2
12. 19.68 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 B D2 L2 R' U' B2 U F' U B U' L R'
13. 17.14 B L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F D L' U2 B U2 L2 R B2 L' F'
14. 22.60 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L D' R2 B2 U R2 U2 L'
15. (DNF(28.83)[horrible lock up during pll]) D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 B U' L U' R2 B D' R U2 B
16. (30.53) R2 B R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 L R' U' F D' B2 L2 F L' F2
17. 16.19 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B' D B R2 U' L F' D2 R' U2
18. 14.21 D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R B2 D U' R' U' B' L' D U
19. 21.28+ B2 U' D' B U' L B2 L' D F2 R' D2 R L2 B2 R B2 D2 F2 L'
20. 17.22 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 D B2 D B' F U R U2 L2 D' L F R2
21. 18.16 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 F' R D2 R B D' L B F' U
22. 22.80 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L' D U' B' U2 L2 R B L2
23. 22.39 B2 L' B2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R D2 U' R2 F R2 D L R' F2 D' F'
24. 18.85 R' U2 L' U2 R D2 L B2 L' R' D2 B U' L B' D F U' B' F2 U'
25. 18.39 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D' F2 U2 L2 F' D' U F R U2
26. (13.05) R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 U L F' U2 B2 U' R'
27. (13.87) L2 B' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D' R' U' F' D' L U2 B' L' U'
28. 25.62 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D U' F2 L' D2 R D2 B R' F' R2 D' U'
29. 19.50+ F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' L2 U2 L' D F' R' D' F' L U B' D2 L'
30. 18.74[corner twist during fluid f2l] D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U F' L' D B' U' F' D2 B R F2
31. 18.87+[horrible lock ups again, +2] U2 L2 R2 B F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 U' L B F2 R2 B2 U' L B F2
32. 24.05 L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 R F2 U B2 D2 R2 U F' R' U'
33. 21.88 D' U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 L' D2 R B U' L2 R B2 R U'
34. 20.15[f2l mistake, coll + pll skip] L' D' L' B R U' R2 D' F2 R F L2 F' R2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 R2
35. 18.10[oll 2 times] D2 L2 U' F' R D2 F' L' U R2 F' R2 B' D2 F R2 F' R2 L2
36. 15.91 F' U' R' B' U2 F2 U2 L D R L' B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2
37. 20.24 F2 L D2 R B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L B2 U B2 L F' R' U2 R B' R
38. 18.82 R' U2 R2 B' U' L2 F B' U B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 D2 R
39. 21.33 F' L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U R D' L2 F R U2 F R2 U'
40. 16.66 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D' F2 U L R' F U2
41. 15.63 B L' U' L F U' B' L F R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 R2
42. 20.11[decided that I'd turn slower to lookahed and avoid lockups to get a sub19 avg50] U' L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R' D' R U F U L' B2 R'
43. (13.66) U2 B F D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2 B2 F' D F2 R B' R2 B' U' B' L' U
44. 22.89+[getting nervous] D' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 R' U2 F L2 D' B' L D2 L' R
45. 22.88 D' F2 D2 B U2 R L F U' B R2 L2 B' R2 D2 F B R2 D2 F'
46. (25.94+[too many mistakes. I don't deserve]) F L' F2 U' F' D F2 L2 F R2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 R U2 L F2
47. 13.94[yessssssss] L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B R' B2 R U L B2 D' L U'
48. 17.36 D2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L U2 L B2 R2 D L' B2 L' D2 R' B D' F2 R2
49. 23.99[lock ups show their ugly face again] D2 B U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 B' R2 B' D U F U2 R F L2 D F2 D2
50. 19.49[fail avg] L2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 R' B L R U' B2 L' D2 R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2020)

my participation in this week competition. not bad for me


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2020)

*// 2020.12.28 Session //*

*SPREADSHEET*

Comments:
_*At least a sub19 avg50, different than yesterday*_
Worst fastest single until now, bad avg5, ok avg12, bad sub16 count, ok sup20 count.
I was very shaken today, bad solves were getting in my nerves. I wish my new cubes could come faster. 


```
number of times: 49/50
best time: 14.57
worst time: 29.03
best rolling avg5: 16.58
best rolling avg12: 17.86
avg50: 18.96
<16 count: 5
>=20 count: 17
10 fastest times: [14.57, 15.07, 15.4, 15.91, 15.98, 16.03, 16.15, 16.38, 16.4, 16.71]
```



Spoiler: Individual times



1. 19.46 
2. 19.68 
3. 17.91 
4. 18.50 
5. 19.57 
6. 17.49 
7. 23.09 
8. 20.47+ 
9. 17.56 
10. 15.98 
11. 20.11 
12. (DNF(16.35)[horrible lockup and pop]) 
13. 18.07 
14. 17.17 
15. 21.58 
16. (14.57) 
17. 16.72 
18. 19.53 
19. 16.03 
20. 17.00 
21. 16.40 
22. 21.47 
23. 16.74 
24. 19.68 
25. 19.39 
26. (29.03) 
27. 21.48 
28. 18.46 
29. 23.45 
30. 16.15 
31. 23.13 
32. 24.84 
33. 17.24 
34. (15.07[perfect solve, alwful lockup ruined it]) 
35. (NaN.NaN) thanks qqtimer... I don't know what happened with the time...
36. 18.74 
37. 18.49 
38. 25.72 
39. 16.38 
40. 20.63 
41. 20.89 
42. 20.97 
43. 18.77 
44. 15.91 
45. 16.71 
46. 17.44 
47. (15.40) 
48. 21.14 
49. 18.27 
50. 20.23


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

My camera tripod arrived today.

A random solve I filmed: should be sub15 if I didn't forget the COLL and the cube didn't lock up






*avg50 later today*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

// SPREADSHEET //

2020.12.29 SESSION

_Just a really bad avg12_


```
Average of 12: 21.78
1. 23.18+
2. 22.32
3. 21.98
4. 18.07
5. (DNF(17.44))
6. 19.11
7. 22.51
8. 27.99
9. 17.88
10. 23.10
11. (17.64)
12. 21.69
```

_Highlights_





// SPREADSHEET //


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 30, 2020)

*// SPREADSHEET //*

*2020.12.30 Session*

Comments:
I filmed 28 solves today, and nailed my fastest recent avg5 (15.22). Got a 12.87 single on camera too.
fist solve in the avg5 had awful oll recognition due to me thinking it was T-coll but it was antisune. with faster reflexes and better cube I think I can get sub10 single again


```
number of times: 28/28
best time: 12.87
worst time: 35.21
best rolling avg5: 15.22
best rolling avg12: 17.46
<16 count: 8
>=20 count: 7
10 fastest times: [12.87, 13.85, 14.83, 14.87, 15.16, 15.66, 15.93, 15.95, 16.02, 16.04]
```

*Avg5 and Single:*






*// SPREADSHEET //*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2020)

// SPREADSHEET //

2020.12.31 Session

Just a bad average of 12.
*New recent single PB by 0.01 seconds (12.58) !! #fastestOf2020*

I think that in 2021 sub10 single is possible

Average of 12: 18.66
1. 15.74 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 D L' B2 U R D2 U2 L' F D' B R'
2. 20.22 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' B' F2
3. 19.95 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 D' R' L' U' B U' D R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2
4. 16.85 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 L B U2 B2 F' U' L' R2 F' L2 R'
5. (28.31) D2 B2 D' F' U2 R L' D' F2 L U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 B'
6. 20.76 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B L U2 R' D B2 F R D R'
7. 27.34+ U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F' D' U2 B2 L' F2 R F R U2
*8. (12.58) D2 R F' B' D' B2 R D2 L' B D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 R' B2*
9. 24.64 R2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 D U' R2 F' D2 U' R' B' L' U F' D' U'
10. 20.54 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D F D2 F2 R' U R2 B L' D'
11. 17.23 D2 R2 D2 B2 F D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F D L' D2 R' F' R2 D L' U R'
12. 18.52 L U' R L U' R' L' D R D2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 F B' D2 L2






// SPREADSHEET //


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 1, 2021)

// Spreadsheet //

*2021.1.1 Session*

Comments: Short average just for the sake of practicing. *Got a new recent PB single: 11.86!* A great start for the year!
Got a _leet_ time too.
Averages were trash. Gotta work my consistency and reducing pauses... But I think practice will do.


```
number of times: 24/27
best time: 11.86
worst time: 35.96
best rolling avg5: 17.32
best rolling avg12: 19.12
best rolling avg25: 19.79
10 fastest times: [11.86, 13.37, 14.9, 15.03, 15.19, 16.21, 16.88, 17.7, 17.78, 17.79]
```

Fastest times:






// Spreadsheet //


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2021)

Yesterday I didn't film any average but I practiced OLL drill for a little.
Today again I didn't film averages but I did an avg12 of the last layer, and it was pretty bad.
Gotta work on recognition and execution. My cube is always ready to stab me from the back too.


Last layer practice (12/12)
best avg5: 6.04 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 6.53 (σ = 0.66)

I was so tired yesterday and today but I'll try to practice seriously this week and participate in the weekly competition


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> TL;DR - I started speedcubing in 2010, stopped near 2012 and just casually solved until now. Now more than 10 years later I'll try to get over my plateau


You have a similar story to me, except I averaged a minute back then and never got faster until recently.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> You have a similar story to me, except I averaged a minute back then and never got faster until recently.


Great to hear that you got faster! What do you average now?


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Great to hear that you got faster! What do you average now?


back then I was not even using 4LLL. now I avg about 35 seconds probably because I don't practice much.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2021)

*2021.01.04 Session - F2L PRACTICE*

Didn't film today. Just did an avg25 of only F2L. I focused on turning slowly to look ahead and used infinite inspection time.

-------------------

number of times: 24/25

best time: 6.58
worst time: 15.77

best avg5: 9.55 (σ = 0.67)
best avg12: 10.12 (σ = 0.89)
session avg: 10.90 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 10.81

10 fastest times:

```
6.58
8.06
8.48
8.88
9.03
9.31
9.71
9.71
10.24
10.26
```
10 fastest rolling averages of 5:

```
9.55 - [9.03, 14.29, 9.31, 8.06, 10.31]
9.68 - [10.71, 9.03, 14.29, 9.31, 8.06]
9.98 - [9.31, 8.06, 10.31, 11.2, 10.32]
10.09 - [10.26, 10.71, 9.03, 14.29, 9.31]
10.11 - [8.06, 10.31, 11.2, 10.32, 9.71]
10.27 - [14.29, 9.31, 8.06, 10.31, 11.2]
10.41 - [11.2, 10.32, 9.71, 11.5, 8.88]
10.51 - [10.32, 9.71, 11.5, 8.88, 13.51]
10.61 - [10.31, 11.2, 10.32, 9.71, 11.5]
10.65 - [10.99, 13.77, 10.26, 10.71, 9.03]
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2021)

My participation on the weekly competition. Horrid times. No even sub20 3x3 average.
From yesterday I learned that my f2l is okay... Even with lots of pauses it's not so bad as my last layer. I need to find better algs and execution.

2x2x2

```
7.58 Average of 5

1. (9.47)
2. (5.13)
3. 8.34
4. 8.08
5. 6.31
```

3x3x3

```
20.51 Average of 5

1. 20.04
2. (19.21)
3. 20.88
4. 20.62
5. (26.42)
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2021)

*// SPREADSHEET //*

*2021.1.5 Session*

Comments:
Yess
*Recent Pbs:* avg50, avg12, avg5, least sup20 count, most sub16 count. Slowing down and looking ahead really paid off
I filmed but messed with the phone orientation so I'll try upload the video some other time.


```
number of times: 49/50
best time: 13.29
worst time: 28.87
best rolling avg5: 15.12
best rolling avg12: 15.99
avg50: 17.37
<16 count: 17
>=20 count: 9
10 fastest times: [13.29, 13.47, 13.88, 13.89, 14.26, 14.42, 14.47, 14.81, 14.88, 15.07]
```

*// SPREADSHEET //*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

yesterday's video


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 11, 2021)

I haven't been formally practicing lately. BUT...


Filipe Teixeira said:


> my cubes arrived in my country. now more 7~9 days to get to my house
> /o/ ,(yay)



Cube are arriving maybe next week max. So I'll have motivation to practice more


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 15, 2021)

// Spreadsheet //

avg50 today after 9 days without practicing seriously. And this happened:

*recent pb single* -> 11.370
*recent pb avg5* -> 14.069
*recent pb avg12* -> 15.46
*recent pb avg50* -> 16.691
*recent pb most sub16* -> 22
*recent pb least sup20* -> 6

(The avg5 was almost sub14)



Spoiler: single



Gerado pelo csTimer em 2021-01-14
single: 11.370

Lista de Tempos:
1. 11.370 L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 L B2 L2 D2 F D' U2 B2





Spoiler: avg5



Gerado pelo csTimer em 2021-01-14
média de 5: 14.069

Lista de Tempos:
1. (11.370) L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 L B2 L2 D2 F D' U2 B2
2. 14.394 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U F R D B' L R' U R2
3. 13.941 R' F' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R' D' L' B2 R' U F' R
4. (16.432) B2 U R' L2 D' B' D B F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D R2
5. 13.873 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R' F L' U' R2 D F





Spoiler: avg12



Gerado pelo csTimer em 2021-01-14
média de 12: 15.460

Lista de Tempos:
1. 17.530 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 R' B D' F L R F2
2. 16.002 B R U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 B' D' U2 R F U2 F
3. 14.593 F' L' B R' D2 F R2 D L2 F' U' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U
4. 15.833 B' L' U' L U' D' R U' L F2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B'
5. 16.368 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D B' U' F' D' F U R'
6. (20.024) D L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 B D' U' F R' B2 U2 R2 U'
7. (11.370) L2 D2 L2 B' F' U2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 L B2 L2 D2 F D' U2 B2
8. 14.394 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U F R D B' L R' U R2
9. 13.941 R' F' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R' D' L' B2 R' U F' R
10. 16.432 B2 U R' L2 D' B' D B F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D R2
11. 13.873 B2 D R2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R' F L' U' R2 D F
12. 15.636 L' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 L' B L R2 D' B2 R





Spoiler: avg50




  ⌕​time​ao5​ao12​1​19.737​-​-​2​16.200​-​-​3​15.662​-​-​4​18.113​-​-​5​17.721​17.345​-​6​13.778​16.528​-​7​15.945​16.443​-​8​16.732​16.799​-​9​14.576​15.751​-​10​20.072​15.751​-​11​18.233​16.970​-​12​16.832​17.266​16.975​13​14.664​16.576​16.468​14​17.402​17.489​16.588​15​14.423​16.299​16.464​16​17.601​16.299​16.413​17​15.441​15.836​16.185​18​21.169​16.815​16.750​19​15.697​16.246​16.725​20​26.506​18.156​17.169​21​16.099​17.655​17.321​22​17.072​18.113​17.021​23​18.760​17.310​17.074​24​15.642​17.310​16.955​25​16.049​16.407​17.093​26​15.627​16.254​16.916​27​17.530​16.407​17.125​28​17.530​16.407​17.118​29​16.002​16.527​17.155​30​14.593​16.386​16.601​31​15.833​16.455​16.614​32​16.368​16.068​16.375​33​20.024​16.068​16.641​34​11.370​15.598​16.393​35​14.394​15.532​15.957​36​13.941​14.901​15.787​37​16.432​14.922​15.825​38​13.873​14.069​15.650​39​15.636​14.657​15.460​40​18.487​15.336​15.556​41​17.521​16.530​15.708​42​19.002​17.215​16.149​43​15.218​17.215​16.087​44​15.712​17.240​16.022​45​21.400​17.412​16.022​46​23.354​18.705​16.774​47​15.200​17.443​16.855​48​17.777​18.296​17.239​49​15.994​18.390​17.195​50​15.752​16.508​17.250​

[TD valign="middle"]
solve: 50/50​
[/TD]

[TD valign="middle"]
mean: 16.894​
[/TD]









// Spreadsheet //


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2021)

My cubes finally arrived.
I'll do an average later today



https://imgur.com/a/G1zCoUZ


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 26, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> My cubes finally arrived.
> I'll do an average later today


What cubes did you get!?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> What cubes did you get!?



Classroom Meilong M 3x3x3 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless - *Main 3x3*
DaYan GuHong V3 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless - *OH 3x3*
Classroom Meilong M 4x4x4 Magnetic Magic Cube Stickerless - *Main 4x4*
Classroom Maple Leaves Skewb Magic Cube Stickerless - Skewb / Maple leaves just for fun


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2021)

just some really bad 3x3 timed solves to get used to the cube.

it happened that I liked my 4x4 that much that I couldn't stop messing around with it. it's marvelous


```
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-26
solves/total: 25/25

single
    best: 14.026
    worst: 32.377

avg of 5
    best: 16.263 (σ = 1.96)

avg of 12
    best: 17.151 (σ = 2.52)

Average: 17.734 (σ = 2.35)
Mean: 18.343
```


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

What 4x4 is that?
Have a pretty budget one from last year, don’t really like 4x4 but then again it’s more likely to be the cube...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> What 4x4 is that?
> Have a pretty budget one from last year, don’t really like 4x4 but then again it’s more likely to be the cube...


Meilong M 4x4x4... It's pretty good.

I can solve it with reduction, didn't time yet, just some chill solves... I forgot the oll parity alg though. pll parity is easy

edge pairing it's pretty fun


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2021)

4x4 pb
sub2min is possible


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2021)

new 4x4 pb, pll parity


EDIT:

my 3x3 times got worse... gotta get used to the new cube
I also didn't practice at all in the last days haha


```
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-27
avg of 12: 17.904

Time List:
1. (31.465)   R2 D R2 B L' U R' B R F U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2 U2
2. (13.376)   B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B F L2 D2 F' U' L' D' L F' L' D' U2 B
3. 21.609   F2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B' L' F D' R F2 L R2 U2
4. 15.584   B2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L U2 F2 D F D U' B
5. 19.289   L' B2 R B2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F R' D L' R B R2 F' D'
6. 17.674   U R' U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D F R' B' L'
7. 16.097   U2 B L2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D' F L F' R U2 L' D2 L
8. 17.620+   D2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' U' B' F U2 F' R U'
9. 19.694   D2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L D' L2 R F' R' D2 B U' L'
10. 15.352   F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' F R' B2 L' R2 U B2 D
11. 17.013   D2 R D2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L' U2 L' F' L' U R' F' L2 F' U
12. 19.106   R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F R D' U2 B2 D' B' D' U'
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 28, 2021)

3x3, bad average of 12, I'm turning fast with the new better cube and prejudicing my lookahead. I have to turn slower during f2l in the next sessions


Spoiler: 3x3x3: 18.821 avg12



Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-28
avg of 12: 18.821

Time List:
1. (13.360) U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U R B' U' L2 F L2 F D2
2. 17.834 B2 R' U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F R D L' B' D2 R' F
3. 19.761 F L2 U2 F U2 F D2 B D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L B2 D2 R' D2 F' U2
4. 15.208 L2 B' U' F2 R F D F R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 D2 F
5. (25.994) R2 F U2 F R2 B' F' R2 D2 B R U' R F L U F R' D'
6. 19.713 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' U L2 B R2 U2 F2 R' D F2
7. 19.858 D' B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R' U B2 L' R' U2 B L' B'
8. 22.665 B D L' F' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R' F' R' B2 D R D2
9. 20.027 U F U2 R U2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F U R2 B' D' R' D'
10. 18.194 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R U R' U F' U' B U R'
11. 15.640 D' B L2 F2 R2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 F U' B F' U2 L' B2 R U
12. 19.314 U' B' R' D F L U F' L' U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2



4x4 PB single, no OLL parity. Pll was diagonal swap pll parity, solved with sexy move conjugated pll parity


Spoiler: 4x4x4: 1:56.337



let's gooooooooooo




tryna learn S K O O B

I configured CStimer to have sessions for the events and methods I practice so I can keep track of my pbs better


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

just wanted to say that I have the goal to practice again. just outta time lately

Current goals:

3x3: Sub15 avg12 consistently and eventually avg100, sub10 single on camera
2x2: Sub5 avg100
Other methods: Sub15 single and Sub20 avg5 with Petrus, Roux and ZZ
4x4: Sub2min avg5
Learn skewb, maple leaves, square-1, 3bld
Practice 3x3OH, Megaminx and 4x4 more consistently
Drill f2l, oll and pll and learn better algs
Learn more 3x3 and 2x2 alg sets
3x3: WV, COLL, ELL, more skip tricks
2x2: SS, Guimond, CLL, EG, TCLL if I have determination


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> just wanted to say that I pretend to practice again. just outta time lately
> 
> Current goals:
> 
> ...


Whats the maple leaves puzzle? Is it edge turning?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Whats the maple leaves puzzle? Is it edge turning?


kinda


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> kinda
> View attachment 16052
> View attachment 16053


So it’s a skewb that turns on it’s edges when it’s halfway through a turn? I’m assuming there’s some jumbling involved as well.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So it’s a skewb that turns on it’s edges when it’s halfway through a turn? I’m assuming there’s some jumbling involved as well.


no jumbling, when scrambled it looks like this:


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 11, 2021)

just grabbed my 3x3 for some casual solves and got this time:


could be sub10 if I didn't hesitate during pll
sub10 possible!
gonna record next sessions


```
Generated By csTimer on 2021-06-11 (solving from 2021-06-11 16:05:03 to 2021-06-11 16:08:33)
avg of 5: 15.386

Time List:
1. 15.712   L2 B U2 F' R2 F D2 B R2 B D2 B' L B D' R' D2 U R U2 F'   @2021-06-11 16:05:03
2. 16.503   R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 B F2 U2 F' L2 U' R' B D' F' D' F D2   @2021-06-11 16:05:36
3. (26.378)   R D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B' F2 D U F R F R2 B' L' U   @2021-06-11 16:06:19
4. (10.255)   R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D U R2 D' B2 F2 L D' R2 D' L' B' U B   @2021-06-11 16:07:06
5. 13.944   B2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 U' R' F' D' B' D' L' B R2 F   @2021-06-11 16:08:33
```


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 18, 2021)

> just wanted to say that I have the goal to practice again. just outta time lately


(i wrote "i pretend to" because it's the way we say it in portuguese but i should've said "i have the goal to", sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2021)

A good single (11.10)





Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com





Other stats from yesterday session with my new giiker i3s:

app used: cubeast

AVERAGES

SINGLES


TPS


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> (i wrote "i pretend to" because it's the way we say it in portuguese but i should've said "i have the goal to", sorry for my bad english)



And I pretend to be a speedcuber.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2021)

now that I have my giiker cube I'm more motivated to practice.

today stats:

best avg5


best avg12


sub15 singles


a weird sub15 freefop solve:





Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2021)

Some fast solves (for me) with low move count (for me)






Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com












Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2021)

my best time of today

*reconstruction:*





Cubeast


By leveraging the Bluetooth connectivity of modern cubes Cubeast aims to provide a new set of insights and tools to help you become a better cuber. It records, stores and analyzes all of your solves.




app.cubeast.com






...

averages:



*W H Y*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 12, 2021)

pb avg5 with giiker = 12.98!!


scrambles were pretty easy, can any1 confirm if it uses random state?
sub13 though (as it is a smart cube, no pickup or drop too)
But I'm pretty happy with this result

first time 3x streak of 12s solves too


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2021)

Today I took 2 hours to drill COLL and relearn the algs I forgot

So far I have T, H, U an Pi, next I'm gonna learn L
I got the algs on speedcubedb.com after finding what best suits my fingertricks


ID​SETUP​ALGORITHM​STATUS​AUF​85,42​L' U R' U' L R U2 R' U' R​R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L​PRACTICE​NO AUF​97,08​R' U2 R U2 R2 F' R U R U' R' F U R​R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R​PRACTICE​NO AUF​28,76​r U2 R' U' R U R' F R' F' R U' R U' r' y​y' (r U R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U R U2' r')​PRACTICE​NO AUF​64,94​R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'​R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R​PRACTICE​U’​89,26​F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'​F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'​OK​-​8,73​F' r U R' U' r' F R y'​y R' F' r U R U' r' F​OK​-​49,07​R' F R' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U R U R' F' R​R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R​OK​-​49,85​R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 y2​y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'​OK​-​22,49​R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'​R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R​OK​-​86,25​F' U' L' U L U' L' U L2 F L' U' L' U L y2​y2 L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U F​OK​-​56,23​R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R​R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'​OK​-​48,27​F R' F' r U R U' r' y​y' r U R' U' r' F R F'​OK​-​53,74​F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' y2​y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'​OK​-​2,99​R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R​R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R​OK​-​56,46​R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R​R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R​OK​-​98,09​F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'​R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F'​OK​-​58,62​F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'​F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'​OK​-​23,83​L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'​R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L​OK​-​11,75​F U' R' U R U F' R' U2 R​R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'​OK​-​38,95​F U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F' y'​y F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'​OK​-​48,78​R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2​R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R​OK​-​48,08​R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U' R' y​R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r​OK​-​

I'm open to suggestions.

Looking forward to practice more algs on days to come
After drilling all those algs and felling confident with all of them I'll learn sune/as cmlls for roux, drill L10P and then try to adapt to 2x2 cll. so i'll focus on recognition on all sides


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 26, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R


R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r


that's the alg I use...
I mistook for another alg
but thanks


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 26, 2021)

Knowing these algs are great, but I wouldn't suggest you use most of them in solves. It's mostly subjective whether certain COLL's are worth using. Just keep in mind that you don't _have_ to use the COLL just because you know it, use it only if you feel like it's worth using. For me, none of Pi/H is worth it and most of TUL isn't worth it. As a ZZ user I rarely do COLL, 90% of the time I do either OCLL/PLL or ZBLL (if i know the case)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Knowing these algs are great, but I wouldn't suggest you use most of them in solves. It's mostly subjective whether certain COLL's are worth using. Just keep in mind that you don't _have_ to use the COLL just because you know it, use it only if you feel like it's worth using. For me, none of Pi/H is worth it and most of TUL isn't worth it. As a ZZ user I rarely do COLL, 90% of the time I do either OCLL/PLL or ZBLL (if i know the case)


Uhh... I kinda don't agree with this. Imo all of T & U are worth using(except R' y perm R ofc), 2/6 L cases are worth using, 2/4 H cases are worth using, 2/6 Pi cases are worth using. We don't talk about S and AS at all. I may be wrong so pls correct me if so.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Uhh... I kinda don't agree with this. Imo all of T & U are worth using(except R' y perm R ofc), 2/6 L cases are worth using, 2/4 H cases are worth using, 2/6 Pi cases are worth using. We don't talk about S and AS at all. I may be wrong so pls correct me if so.


Again, I explicitly said that it's subjective.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Again, I explicitly said that it's subjective.


Oh didn't see that lol.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 4, 2021)

Feeling unmotivated to practice and tired because of work and language course

Please give me 1 reason to practice again


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm faster than you. lol barely


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Felling unmotivated to practice and tired because of work and language course
> 
> Please give me 1 reason to practice again


Depends on the situation I guess.
What are your other hobbies/things you like to do, and how much free time do you have?


Of course, i small child in skool, so my knowledge is limited


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Please give me 1 reason to practice again


Maybe try out new methods! For me CFOP is pretty mind-numbing and i never enjoyed practicing it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 4, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Maybe try out new methods! For me CFOP is pretty mind-numbing and i never enjoyed practicing it


^

And possibly other events, though you’ve probably tried them before


----------



## qwr (Oct 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Feeling unmotivated to practice and tired because of work and language course
> 
> Please give me 1 reason to practice again


record a slo mo video with it and see your lockups


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 4, 2021)

4 ducks walk into a bar...


CFOP INC said:


> I'm faster than you. lol barely


That's no motivation for me. I'm not so young anymore and I feel like I won't get any more faster. that may not be your case so it's rough to compare just with numbers


PetrusQuber said:


> Depends on the situation I guess.
> What are your other hobbies/things you like to do, and how much free time do you have?
> 
> 
> Of course, i small child in skool, so my knowledge is limited


I have some free time that I'm spending learning japanese. But yeah maybe I can spend some 10 to 20 minutes each day with cubing


zzoomer said:


> Maybe try out new methods! For me CFOP is pretty mind-numbing and i never enjoyed practicing it


That's a good idea


PetrusQuber said:


> And possibly other events, though you’ve probably tried them before


That's also a good idea


qwr said:


> record a slo mo video with it and see your lockups




Thanks for your opinions guys. I feel bad for not practicing. Don't want to see cubing as a chore but I really want to improve my speedsolving skills.
I really like to learn algs, so maybe for start I could spend some 10min each day drilling and learning algs, and let's see what it turns into.


----------



## qwr (Oct 4, 2021)

Personally I don't even know all my PLLs after all these years.

Also have you considered trying kilominx? I consider it to be like megaminx but less tedious. If there's support I'm considering running a kilominx server (in the spirit of the FTO server)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 4, 2021)

oh, It might be interesting! I just won't be buying puzzles for the next few months. Maybe afterwards.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Feeling unmotivated to practice and tired because of work and language course
> 
> Please give me 1 reason to practice again


If you’re busy enough, then maybe the best solution is to take a little bit of a break! The reason that I say “if you’re busy enough” is that you may have enough other things to do in life to take your mind off of cubing for a little while. It might help you to appreciate it a little more. (That might sound negative, but I mean it in a positive way.)

If you’re tired in a “I need more sleep” way, then maybe try putting some things off a little bit. While this may not seem like the best advice, getting more sleep will help you be more productive, therefore getting your work done faster, then creating more time for cubing! Try slowly going to bed a little bit earlier. Maybe go to bed 15 minutes early tonight, then go to bed at that time for 4-7 days, then go to bed another 15 minutes earlier, then do that until you feel like you’re not tired.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> If you’re busy enough, then maybe the best solution is to take a little bit of a break! The reason that I say “if you’re busy enough” is that you may have enough other things to do in life to take your mind off of cubing for a little while. It might help you to appreciate it a little more. (That might sound negative, but I mean it in a positive way.)
> 
> If you’re tired in a “I need more sleep” way, then maybe try putting some things off a little bit. While this may not seem like the best advice, getting more sleep will help you be more productive, therefore getting your work done faster, then creating more time for cubing! Try slowly going to bed a little bit earlier. Maybe go to bed 15 minutes early tonight, then go to bed at that time for 4-7 days, then go to bed another 15 minutes earlier, then do that until you feel like you’re not tired.


thanks for the valuable tips!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 12, 2021)

Learning Mehta beginners. Have to memorize the algs, but I'm having fun.
Will record an average when I can


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Learning Mehta beginners. Have to memorize the algs, but I'm having fun.
> Will record an average when I can


cool. Nice to see more people trying Mehta.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Learning Mehta beginners. Have to memorize the algs, but I'm having fun.
> Will record an average when I can



Since you know F2L already, keep in mind that another way to do Beginners Mehta (maybe a better way?) would be to just insert the D corners intuitively using F2L. (You could even do this while solving the belt edges.)

Then finish with OCLL, CPLL, insert DR, and finally EPLL:

Mehta FB (lD) > Belt > EO > F2L for each D corner (3 cases) > CO > CP > insert DR > EPLL.

Or, if you know PLL (1 or 2 look), finish with OCLL, insert DR, and finally PLL:

Mehta FB (lD) > Belt > EO > F2L for each D corner (3 cases) > CO > insert DR > PLL.

Hopefully, Mehta will reignite your interest in cubing.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 13, 2021)

my first ever avg5 with mehta
I'm going to practice more after work


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> my first ever avg5 with mehta
> I'm going to practice more after work
> 
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17350


Woe nice. Everyone starts somewhere. My first ao5 was way worse than that.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 21, 2021)

I just saw a comment of your on LPL's channel. It had 69k likes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 21, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I just saw a comment of your on LPL's channel. It had 69k likes.


screenshot or it never happened


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2021)

MEHTA AVG5 = 31.69


----------



## LBr (Oct 24, 2021)

if you like mehta, try squan! they are similar things in the sense that there are lots of algs (unless you blockbuild like me).


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 24, 2021)

LBr said:


> if you like mehta, try squan! they are similar things in the sense that there are lots of algs (unless you blockbuild like me).


I have a square one from 2010 it's really bad. And I don't like parity algs. So I'm pretty unmotivated to practice square one :-\
I will mostly focus on 3x3 method for now and 4x4 and megaminx in the future.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 25, 2022)

I'll try to dedicate a few minutes to learn a new alg each day.

In the next months I want to finish learning WV, COLL and ELL
Please don't say it is not worth it, I'm trying to have fun with learning and cubing


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 25, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'll try to dedicate a few minutes to learn a new alg each day.
> 
> In the next months I want to finish learning WV, COLL and ELL
> Please don't say it is not worth it, I'm trying to have fun with learning and cubing


It's totally worth it if you're doing it for fun, cubing without having fun is pointless because it's not exactly the most productive hobby in the world. Even if it's not "worth" it to learn all those alg sets it's still useful to know them to increase your knowledge. When I get an OCLL I find it easier to predict my PLL CP even if I don't use a COLL. For WV you can predict your CO better since you'll have an understanding on what certain cases give with certain inserts.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

I want to practice 4x4 more frequently.
Re-learnt OLL parity today and established a new PB
I have to learn an advanced method and get better with edge pairing
My former PB was 1:56.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 31, 2022)

I learnt to solve the skewb :3
I use my maple leaves but I want to buy a good skewb soon...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 1, 2022)

I bought this cube...
it will take 2 to 3 months to arrive though


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 1, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I bought this cube...
> it will take 2 to 3 months to arrive though
> 
> View attachment 20201


At least you get a one-year warranty.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 1, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> At least you get a one-year warranty.


true
I always buy from them, the problem is our mail service. it gets in a few days here on Brazil but inside the country there are many customs and the mail service always mess it up. it takes a good while to arrive


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2022)

4x4 pb rolling avg of 5: 2:17.64
former pb was: 2:32.53
*please critique my video below:*


```
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07 (solving from 2022-07-31 11:40:03 to 2022-08-07 12:36:20)

Time List:
1. (2:00.38) @2022-07-31 11:40:03
2. 2:32.12 @2022-08-04 19:08:48
3. (DNF(2:27.88)) @2022-08-07 12:29:22
4. 2:07.53 @2022-08-07 12:33:33
5. 2:13.28 @2022-08-07 12:36:20
```

WARNING: long video








Spoiler: today session times





```
4. DNF(2:27.88)   D' R F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' B' D' L B D B' F' R' Rw2 Uw2 R D R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R Uw2 R' D2 Fw F L2 Fw D2 U' Uw Fw' F U' Rw2 R2 Fw'   @2022-08-07 12:29:22
5. 2:07.53   F U F' R2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 F R' F2 D R D' L' D Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 D' L2 U2 Rw2 R2 B2 D R' U2 Fw' D' L' Fw' B' R D Rw Fw2 Rw' D' Rw' U2   @2022-08-07 12:33:33
6. 2:13.28   B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 R F2 L B2 R U B2 U L2 U F' R2 B' L Fw2 U2 Rw2 F D2 B' L' Fw2 Uw2 F' L' U2 Uw' R2 Uw' B Uw D2 Rw' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' B2   @2022-08-07 12:36:20
7. 2:16.63   F L' U D F2 L U L2 F U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U Rw2 D L D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 B2 D' B' D2 Fw' L' F D' Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 R Uw' R'   @2022-08-07 12:39:13
8. DNF(1:25.00)   B' R F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L F' L2 B L' R D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D Fw2 D Rw2 Fw2 U' R U R B2 Fw' U' R U' F' Uw2 Rw Uw' U Fw2 U Rw' R2   @2022-08-07 12:42:07
9. DNF(1:53.12)   L2 F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' D' B2 L F L B D2 U L R Uw2 B' L Uw2 B Uw2 L2 B U2 F2 Rw2 R Uw D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L F2 Rw Fw Uw' U B2   @2022-08-07 12:44:46
10. 2:26.04   F B' R B' U F R' U' F' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L' B2 Rw2 R F' Uw2 B2 U' F Uw L' D B' F2 Rw D F' Rw Fw' U' Rw'   @2022-08-07 12:47:36
11. 2:46.80   F U2 B2 D F U' R' F' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 D' Rw2 R U' Fw2 D' L' D F' Uw2 R' Fw L Uw R' Fw' R' U' Rw Fw2   @2022-08-07 12:50:37
12. DNF(1:46.54)   F D2 R' B R2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U L2 F D R B' U Rw2 Uw2 U' L' Fw2 B2 U' L2 D R' U' Fw' U2 F' R Fw R' U' B Rw' Fw' Rw2 F' Uw' B   @2022-08-07 12:55:44
13. DNF(2:25.82)   D B' L2 F R2 U2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F U F2 L' D R' B R2 U Uw2 R' Fw2 R U2 Fw2 B Rw2 B L2 B F Uw' U R' D' Rw U2 Rw R' Fw Rw2 U' B   @2022-08-07 13:00:26
14. 2:10.29   L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L D' U' F2 L R' U' B D F Rw2 Fw2 D B' Rw2 D' F Uw2 L2 F L2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 Rw D2 B' Uw B2 F2 Rw2 L Uw' B   @2022-08-07 13:04:00
```


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi. Have you considered learning Yau?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Hi. Have you considered learning Yau?


yes I just want to get used to more efficient edge pairing first before moving on


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yes I just want to get used to more efficient edge pairing first before moving on


Ok. I havent learnt yau yet cuz its too advanced for me cuz im sub 2:45 on 4x4


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 24, 2022)

my "MoYu RS Magnetic Skewb Speed Cube Stickerless" arrived today and I set a new pb with it


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 26, 2022)

just a quick bad avg12 to practice my video editing skills


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 31, 2022)

I made a video about my progression is the first couple of years practicing (didn't progress that much lately)
I'm proud of managing to achieve sub20 avg100 in less than a year practicing
and one or two sub15 avg12 and 4 sub10 singles


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm learning magic wondeful.
Started yesterday and got down half of it practically.
I'm using cyotheking site and tao yu's trainer


----------

